
Google vs. Android Part V - shawndumas
http://www.asymco.com/2011/04/01/google-vs-android-part-v/
======
ZeroGravitas
I realise English isn't his first language, but anyone want to translate that
for me?

My attempt: "I predicted that Android would fail because it was too open, and
it became the biggest selling mobile OS. But I'm still right, because now
they're becoming less open, even though the three bullet items I list as
strategy reversals already existed previously. And now I'm predicting they'll
falter, because they're not open enough".

